# X-Trail blower problems



## skyecottage (Dec 23, 2015)

I have a NISSAN X-TRAIL SPORT DCI 2005 2184 cc 6m ESTATE. I have got my local garage to replace the blower motor as the old one stopped functioning after making a loud noise for a month. After installation the 15amp fuse blew, then another. They eventually put in a 20amp fuse and that seems to be fine. However someone tells me this has got to be a shorting problem in the wiring and I'm asking for an electrical fire if I continue using. Back to garage for wiring check do you think or is this kind of solution OK?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

What kind of blower motor did they put in? Could be a fault in it. If you still have the old blower motor, you might be able to bring it back to life by replacing the brass bushings on both ends of the spindle with sealed bearings. There are threads about it here with links to pictures. Did mine about 4 years ago, after the same problem and been working fine ever since. My guess is the new blower motor is problematic.


----------



## skyecottage (Dec 23, 2015)

It was second-hand although specific to the model. The question is, having paid for an install which works with a 20amp fuse, is there any risk in carrying on as normal?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Seeing you payed to have it done. I would bring it back. Maybe someone else can chime in to help you out as to the risk. Good luck with it.


----------

